# Front legs shaking when sitting / bumps on skin



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello all - little Aldo is now 12 weeks old and doing fine. The biting is easing up a little bit, but he sometimes still turns into a maniac. He is now sleeping through the night though! Since we got him at 8 weeks, we've noticed that there are times when his front legs will shake when in a sitting position. Has anyone ever experienced this?? At first I thought it was just normal and that it would go away by now, but it has not. I'm reading all kinds of crazy stuff on the internet about this - all kinds of ideas - low calcium, lyme disease, vitamin deficiency, etc. He is eating very good quality food. He also has two small (about 3/4 inch) bumps or lesions on him - one on his hind leg and the other on his front shoulder. At first I thought something may have bit him, but now not sure. Each area has gotten bigger with some hair falling out at the site. I never saw anything on him (like a tick) and these just kinda showed up one day. It's been about a week and they are not getting better. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

No internet Take it from one who knows...Talk to your vet. There's nothing like self-diagnosis (or puppy diagnosis) to make your head spin. It would probably take someone who knows what they're doing and can lay eyes on the dog 30-60 seconds (okay, that's an estimate...) to come up with a working hypothesis/hypotheses. I have noticed vizslas can be "warty" (not sure what the growths are called), but you're talking about new growths that didn't come with your dog. P.S. FYI, I've graduated to "senior member" in 3 months by posting too often, but I'm a novice vizsla owner still.


----------



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

Took little Aldo the vet last night - vet is not totally sure, but believes the marks could be ringworm. Culture takes 12 days, but he started him on an anti-fungal topical spray. Hopefully this takes care of it. Vet not concerned about leg shake either - all part of growing. Whew.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Glad to her Aldo is on the mend. Our V also gets mysterious bumps on his body ... I chalked it up to spider or tick bites. When they appeared ... I would give the area around his crate a thorough cleaning and wash his pillow. He had one appear at 6 months (he's now 15 mths) that I think was a reaction from the medication he was on when he was fixed ... his hair also dropped out and hasn't quite fully grown back. The good news is that you have a vet on the case and Also is getting the attention/care he needs ... hope he gets better soon.

Hope it not ringworm.

PS. I agree with sarahaf - the internet can be your worst enemy when searching for ailments / treatments - now that Rio is 15 months - my motto is "as long as it's non-toxic and passable - he can eat what he wants"


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Agreed, treetops--we haven't yet rushed out to have Rosie get exploratory surgery or have her stomach pumped in spite of all the foreign object fragments and rotten/yucky once-edibles she has consumed, which is good because we'd spend much of our time in the emergency room if we did. Of course, we would take her in if she developed any symptoms or signs of distress. Good news that foam, foil and even hard plastic and some glass fragments just seem to pass right through Mind you, we try to keep this stuff out of her reach, but...well, you know. We reach in her mouth for what we can pull back out when it happens. Fortunately, the one piece of glass she got ahold of that I know had a sharp edge to it (she ran and grabbed it immediately after the glass broke---mmm, good) she dropped spontaneously, probably when the edge of it started trying to nick her little tongue. And I will say, I'm glad she isn't a pantyhose eater, I hear they can be really scary.

Sarah


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

my new philosophy came about after a trip to the emergency animal hospital. Rio had gotten a hold of a rib from the table and splintered it and swallowed it. We put a call out to the vet after hours and she suggested we take him for x-rays immediately. What made this episode a little more painful in the wallet was that we had just got him back from getting fixed less than 24 hours previous ... that little bugger cost us over $600 in less than 24 hours 

The good news was that the splintered piece of rib was sharp and the hospital was able to get him to throw it up and prevent more harm to Rio if he tried passing it ... lesson learned that day - to your point, we keep anything well out of his reach to prevent any more tempting moments.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's hard, because she can make almost any everyday object potentially hazardous (dismantling or splintering pens and pencils, etc), and her reach is getting amazing, but we do our best to keep it up high or in drawers. She got an inkjet cartridge first thing this morning that we thought was beyond reach, and proceeded to crack it, leaking ink on herself before dragging it up on the bed to start our New Year off right with a new pattern on the bed covers Are we an advertisement for more crate time or what?


----------



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

Turned out to be ringworm. Been treating for the last few weeks. No one in the house has contracted it yet, and we are trying to be diligent in cleaning and keeping things sanitary. Hopefully everything will heal up and we will never see it again! I've heard that ringworm can be a real tough thing to rid your house of once it's taken a hold. As if just having a puppy wasn't stressful enough!!


----------

